
How machine learning could help shape the future of education - austin_kodra
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/4-ways-machine-learning-ml-is-shaping-the-future-of-education-11af10ea0a85
======
jelliclesfarm
Is this more for older students/in universities?

Should the future of education include grading?

Wouldn’t there be less jobs in our future? Should education always be matched
with careers?

